
iTunes Connect Not Processing Uploaded iOS Apps - crgt
https://twitter.com/hashtag/itunesconnect?f=tweets&vertical=default&lang=en
======
crgt
Our builds have been stuck for over 24 hours. Can't submit to the app store,
can't beta test internally via TestFlight. Anyone know what's going on?

